# Thinking Back



## oldman (Dec 9, 2014)

I had a flight on Christmas Eve in 2001. We were flying non stop from Los Angeles to Dulles in Washington, D.C. Sitting in first class was Debbie Reynolds. We had a good flight and things were calm and quiet in the cockpit, so I thought maybe I could go back and chat a few moments with Miss Reynolds, if I could see that she wasn't trying to relax. She was traveling with a younger lady whom I did not recognize. May have been her secretary. I saw that they were just talking to one another, so I politely interrupted and welcomed her aboard. She thanked me and asked if I wasn't needed in the cockpit. I told her no, everything was fine and we have had or reports of turbulence until we get past Kansas City. The other lady at that moment offered me her seat, but I declined. I just wished her a *happy holiday* and was going to move on, when she said, "Excuse me, Captain. You are the Captain, right?" I told her that I was and then she said, "Well you meant to say, *Merry Christmas*, didn't you?" I told her yes, she was right, but I have to be careful not to offend anyone. She said she doesn't worry about such stuff anymore. I smiled and moved on.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 9, 2014)

We don't mind seeing the words Happy Holidays and of course, Merry Christmas, but it does annoy us when we see Merry Xmas. That's b/c we are both Christians! I have corrected some people for writing Merry Xmas, but generally I just let it go b/c of the hassle I will get.


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Dec 9, 2014)

Then say Merry Christ Mass


If the greeting is used in any well meaning way or manner why be picayune. If I say Happy Holiday or any derivative thereof why fault me?
If I write a well intentioned Merry Xmas and you respond critically, you are offending me as much as you may be offended. For Christ's sakes let's stop the P.C. crappola it's becoming a bore.

http://www.lasttrumpetministries.org/tracts/tract4.html


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 9, 2014)

That's fine........you say it your way and others will say it their way.

BTW, talking "PC crap" is never boring! LOL



[]Doo[]Der said:


> Then say Merry Christ Mass
> 
> 
> If the greeting is used in any well meaning way or manner why be picayune. If I say Happy Holiday or any derivative thereof why fault me?
> ...


----------



## jujube (Dec 9, 2014)

My late husband told me that his fourth grade teacher (Sister Mary Torquemada of the Little Sisters of the Inquisition) slapped him right out of his desk when he wrote Xmas on a paper.  Those nuns didn't take Christmas lightly.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 11, 2014)

jujube said:


> My late husband told me that his fourth grade teacher (Sister Mary Torquemada of the Little Sisters of the Inquisition) slapped him right out of his desk when he wrote Xmas on a paper.  Those nuns didn't take Christmas lightly.



I think I've met Sister Torquemada.  Did she have a mustache?


----------



## jujube (Dec 11, 2014)

Don't all nuns have mustaches?


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 11, 2014)

jujube said:


> Don't all nuns have mustaches?



For sure all the Little Sisters of the Inquisition do -- it's part of their habit.  If they don't have their own, they've gotta wear a stick-on one.

When i was working, we had some RC nuns that were peripherally involved in a project our office was involved in.  They were actually pretty cool -- no habits, you wouldn't have been able to pick them out as nuns in a million years, and they went by their regular secular names.  They were very nice ladies and did some kind of work with the homeless.  Definitely no mustaches -- they even used some makeup.  I liked them a lot -- I don't like the Little Sisters of the Inquisition.


----------



## drifter (Dec 11, 2014)

Merry Christmas, Happy Hollidays, and I hope your still drips some of the good stuff this Holliday season.


----------



## Vala (Dec 13, 2014)

My sister doesn't take to well to Xmas either, she said we are leaving Christ of out it.  I don't care how  people say it or write, it is a kindness they doing or trying to do.


----------

